# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Спонтанности и мелкий вред экологии портят настроение.

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 
Забота об экологии и планирование дня - часть менталитета одной из преобладающих национальностей моего тела-немецкой.  Хотя точно незнаю, какая из трёх преобладает(Немец, латыш, или русский).Внешность вроде бы латыша, а менталитет немца(ну, или слегка обрусевшего немца) . От русского мало что. Но это уже не в тему. Вернусь к теме. 
Незнаю, можно ли назвать мой менталитет немецким, так, как я родился в России. Может, он как-то наследуется, или что. Дак вот, как я говорил выше-забота об экологии и планирование -часть немецкого менталитета.  И, изходя из этого, у меня возникают некоторые проблемы. 
Я уже с утра мысленно расписал весь свой график на день: с 11 до 12 урок вождения, потом в 12 я иду есть в кафе,с другом договорились вместе поесть, поболтать,  и сразу иду на ЛФК(да, знаю, что перед этим лучше не есть).  Но, пока я шёл в кафе,  мне позвонила мама, попросила зайти в аптеку-это сразу задержка минут на 10, а друг уже поди ждал в кафе. Сразу после мамы мне позвонила инструктор ЛФК-попросила прийти пораньше, так, как кто а это время должен -не пришёл. Пришлось мне идти пораньше(хорошо, что я был рядом).  После ЛФК пошёл в кафе, а друг уже уехал домой.  Вот, это первое, что я не люблю- спонтанность. 
Теперь второе. Когда я хожу в супермаркет, то некоторые покупки упаковывают в мешочек-жидкое мыло, брикетики масла и т. п.  Я прямо негодую, когда дают мешочек, пускай и бесплатный. говорю кассирше, что мешочек ненадо, а она всё равно даёт. Это же вред экологии.  И вот от этих двух вещей у меня падает настроение.  Но с мешочками ещё можно разобраться, а со спонтанностью трудно. Как быть, что делать, чтобы от этого всего не портилось настроение?

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Алексей!
Мои Вам поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Спасибо за вопрос) Не представляете, как он мне созвучен)) 
Мне нужно несколько дней, что бы обдумать его. В течение этой недели дам ответ.

Ваша слуга, 
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Алексей Назин

Джаай!

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Алексей! 
Еще раз приношу Вам свои поклоны.

Спасибо за ожидание! И поздравляю Вас с днем явления Шри Адвайты Ачарьи! И наступающим Шри Нитьянанда Трайодаши  :smilies:  

Итак, разберем по-порядку.

Как я услышала, Вы говорите о том, что у Вас возникает некое напряжение, когда окружающий мир не совсем соответствует Вашим ожиданиям и Вашему мировосприятию. Верно?  

По-факту, у нас у каждого есть свой тип устройсва психики, или по-другому, наша природа, наша обусловленность. И она ни плохая, ни хорошая. Все зависит от того, как мы ее займем.  Вот например, Ваши качества пунктуальности, систематичности это превосходные черты характера! Также как и уважение к ресурсам Кришны. Я выше писала, что мне Ваш вопрос очень откликается, так как мой тип психики устроен похоже: я все планирую на год вперед, мне важно все просчитать по минутам, и только тогда мой ум может расслабится и погрузиться в духовную практику. Но, увы, мир построен не вокруг меня. Поэтому всегда возникают ситуации, когда что-нибудь или кто-нибудь рушит все планы. 
На самом деле, нам важно следовать своей природе. Если мы знаем свои сильные и слабые стороны, мы должны это учитывать. Особенно в духовной практике на начальных этапах. Если я, например,понимаю, что без подробного расписания, я не смогу эффективно действовать, не смогу сосредоточится на джапе, так как будет море беспокойств, то мне необходимо использовать тайм-менеджмент. Я завишу от Кришны, и я принимаю то, что дано мне по судьбе (ну вот такая обусловленность у меня, приходится с нею считаться). И тогда я прогрессирую.

 Но как только эта связь теряется, и я забываю о своей зависимости, те же самые качества помогут мне деградировать. Особенно если я благодаря им достигаю успеха. 
Каким образом? 
Дело в том, что та же пунктуальности сама по себе приносит спокойствие уму. Я понимаю, что все под контролем. 
...под чьим?
 "Конечно, под контролем Кришны" - говорит язык. Но глубоко в подсознании укрепляется другая аксиома: под МОИМ контролем. Ведь я совершаю действия, и они приносят результат. Все спланировал - и успех. Не спланировал - все развалилось. Логично же)

...мы можем быть очень продвинутыми вайшнавами снаружи, но как лакмусовая бумажка, наши эмоции и чувства, выдают наш истинный уровень. Благодаря случайным ситуациям, которые и выводят нас на чистоту))))) И в этом, кстати, огромная милость Кришны, и надежда для нас.
*
Раз уж мы преданные, то можно говорить прямо, без прикрас. Наша жизнь устроена так, что бы мы разочаровались в своем настроении контролирующего и наслаждающегося.
*
И я увидела по Вашему вопросу, Алексей, что Вы это понимаете и принимаете. Сама постановка слов последнего предложения показывает, что Вы не пытаетесь изменить мир вокруг себя, найти виноватых, а хотите узнать как, не смотря на обстоятельства, все-равно оставаться в хорошем настроении (т.е. в правильном настроении). Это очень редкое качество даже среди преданных. Поэтому, я сделала вывод, что Вас интересует не просто ответ о техниках с кратковременным эффектом (по типу: глубоко вдохнуть, досчитать до 10 или произнести аффирмации), а сама СУТЬ, как перестать зависеть от внешних факторов, и оставаться счастливым не смотря ни на что.
 Верно?

В чем же рецепт счастья, чтобы настроение не портилось? 
Рецепт один:* понять, что Кришна – Друг*  :smilies:  Да, именно ПОНЯТЬ. Не просто "знать" информацию, а очень глубоко это прочувствовать. Для чего, конечно, потребуется и время, и наблюдательность, и практика. Но результат того стоит. Тогда, чтобы ни случилось, нас ничего не сможет сбить с ног. 
Итак, Кришна Друг. И Он все контролирует. Что бы с нами не случилось – за всем стоит лично Он. Кришна именно Друг, т.е. какая бы ситуация не возникала в нашей жизни, Он позволяет ей случится только ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО ради нашего блага. Он искренне не равнодушен к нам, и видя наше сердце насквозь, Он выверенно подбирает лекарство. Это и означает, что Он все контролирует. Т.е. у Него нет ошибок, Он не может что-либо недосмотреть, или забыть. Нет. Если Вы оказались в какой-либо ситуации, значит там Вы и должны были оказаться. И мама Вам позвонит именно в это время, когда Вы так спешите, и не минутой позже. А почему? Потому что благодаря этим ситуациям у Вас есть возможность делать выбор и расти.. )) И когда мы помним об этом (что ситуации, мягко говоря, не случайны), то наше восприятие жизни меняется на 108 градусов. 

Говардхан Гопал прабху в своей психологической практике, применяет этот «прием» с большой эффективностью. Даже среди непреданных, которые ничего не знают о Кришне и вообще в Бога не верят. Но когда они, пусть даже временно (как эксперимент) смотрят на свою ситуацию с точки зрения доверия (что за этой «несправедливостью» стоит Господь, который Друг), их проблемы невероятнейшим образом разрешаются, а боль уходит! Настолько могущественен путь Шаранагати! Это и есть «ученическая позиция».

*Если коротко подвести итог, то не суть важно, что именно задевает нас или портит настроение. Вся жизнь нам дана для того, что бы научится принятию. Ибо любое состояние сопротивления (что-то идет не по-моему или не так, как я хочу, или не так, как на мой взгляд правильно и очевидно) это умонастроение «я Бог», и «я знаю лучше». Оно может быть очень тонко проявленным, и практически незаметным. Но это именно то, что держит нас в этом материальном мире, заставляя вновь и вновь получать тела, обусловленные тем или иным типом психики. Это именно то, из-за чего мы вновь и вновь страдаем.. потому что наше мироощущение «я Бог» и «я в центре» не соответствует действительности, и нам приходится натыкается на реальности многих других таких «богов». Другими словами это состояние соперничества с Кришной. 
*


Не знаю, смогла ли я ответить на Ваш вопрос, дорогой Алексей, но надеюсь он хоть чем-то будет Вам полезен.

Итак, что бы настроение не портилось важно принять эти условия игры (концепцию Бхагавад Гиты, что Кришна Друг), и тогда мы всегда будем в состоянии подъёма, предвкушения, с интересом и азартом встречать каждую неприятность)) И в конце концов, с легкостью научимся не вестись на провокации судьбы)) 

*Поэтому предлагаю Вам практику*  :smilies:  Поживите хотя бы неделю с этим настроением. Или хотя бы два дня, но осознанно. Как только замечаете, что что-то раздражает, берите тайм-аут (внутренне) и мысленно отстранитесь,смотря на ситуацию, и на свои эмоции (раздражения или что-там возникнет) как бы со стороны. И (внимание!)попробуйсте понаблюдать за всем с ИНТЕРЕСОМ ученика, разгадывающего головоломку. Чтобы решить задачку ученику нужно сначала принять условия задачи. не отрицать их, не пытаться подавить (да что такое, опять настроение упало, опять я поддался, ну нет, не хочу так! хочу независеть от внешних факторов!  :ranting: ), а просто...безоценочно наблюдать. Есть Х, есть Y. Есть факт: весь план в тар тарары, из-за непредвиденного обстоятельства - это Х, и есть раздражение - это Y. Наблюдайте. Позволяйте всему просто быть.

Это первое задание  :smilies:  Так мы многому учимся. Принимать свою зависимость от Бога и Его право действовать так, как Он сочтет нужным. Принимать себя. А значит принимать и других, кстати. Адекватной самооценке. Также учимся разотождествлять себя от тела, ума и своих эмоций, т.е. выходить из под их влияния. Учимся терпению. И многим другим полезным штукам.

А второе задание. Как только у Вас получилось достичь безоценочного наблюдения себя и ситуации со стороны, вспомните вышеописанную концепцию жизни: Кришна всегда рядом, и Он Друг. Прямо попробуйте ощутить Его присутствие, Его принятие Вас, Его поддержку, Его небезразличие. Чтобы не произошло, Он делает это очень выверенно для Вашего блага. Из любви. 
Попробуйте ощутить доверие. Вы можете не понимать, зачем Он все это утраивает (может быть Вы хотели успеть на киртан, а все вышло наперекосяк и Вы не попали в Храм, или вообще опоздали на самолет во Вриндаван), Вы не понимаете для чего, но Вы точно знаете, что эта ситуация не просто так, она несет с собой что-то важное..какое-то послание, какой-то урок. Не знаю, Кришна, зачем, но доверяю Тебе. 
И вот с этим доверием посмотрите на свою текущую ситуацию. На эту женщину, которая протягивает Вам ненужный полиэтилен в магазине. И отметьте, что происходит в вашем сердце сейчас? Как меняется Ваше восприятие? Что происходит с чувством раздражения? Главное при этом, быть честным и искренним с самим собой и Кришной. Он знает Ваше сердце. Ведите диалог. Не притворяйтесь. 
И гарантирую, Ваша жизнь больше не будет прежней.

Харе Кришна! 

Если будут какие-то вопросы, уточнения, или же просто отклик, буду очень рада Вашей обратной связи! УДАЧИ!
Мои поклоны.
Ваша слуга, Ананда Радхика дд.

======================
*PS.   поскриптум)))
*
Недавно прочитала отрывок из лекции Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа, и мне он показался весьма уместным в нашем обсуждении.
"...Проблема у нас может быть, но на самом деле проблема - это не то, что с нами происходит, а то, как мы на это реагируем. Два разных человека могут на одну вещь отреагировать совершенно по-разному. Для одного это будет неразрешимая проблема, которая повергнет его в депрессию на ближайшие семь лет, а другой человек улыбнётся и преодолеет её. Проблема уйдет, потому что он сохранит спокойствие, ясность разума.

Над внешней ситуацией мы не властны в большей части случаев, но наша реакция - это то, над чем мы властны, и от неё зависит, станет эта проблема чем-то совершенно огромным, непреодолимым и в конце концов съест нас или она станет очередным испытанием, которое сделает нас сильнее.

В Аюрведе говорится, что если у человека сильный огонь пищеварения, любая пища идёт ему на пользу, даже если это нездоровая пища. Он всё переварит, и это даст ему энергию. Если у него слабый огонь пищеварения, он самую лучшую пищу будет есть и это всё ему во вред пойдет. Потому что пища превратится в токсины. Так же и события нашей жизни...

Проблемы у нас могут быть, в зависимости от силы нашего разума, от силы того огня, который горит внутри, даже хорошая вещь может превратиться во что-то не полезное для нас. Даже позитивный опыт может породить проблему, если мы его толком не переварили и не усвоили правильно.

И наоборот, плохие вещи могут дать нам силу, энергию и способность со всем справляться, преодолевать и достигать своей цели, если мы правильно это переварили внутри. Поэтому проблемы останутся, но реально проблем не будет, потому что моя реакция на это будет правильной..."

Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж,
"Психологические механизмы кармы", 10.05.2009г..

----------


## Алексей Назин

Вы довольно быстро ответили на вопрос, потратили много времени, чтобы дать такой большой, развёрнутый ответ. И напомнили мне о том, что Кришна подстраивает ситуации на благо нам, вы научили меня справляться с ними, принимать правильное умонастроение. Спасибо за такой подробный и понятный ответ, Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 
PS. 
Недавно я снова попал в ситуацию с мешочком, на этот раз удачно. Попросил не давать мешочек-не дали.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Спасибо за Ваш позитивный отклик!
Джай Прабхупад!  :smilies: )

----------

